# How to make a command work on user account?

## rabcor

Sorry for the noob question...

I am trying to host a teamspeak 3 server

as root, i can run the command "ts3server" which will start the server up.

as a user i get command not found.

normally on other distrosi ]d have just run ts3server_minimal_script (or something like that) but that one gives me a "binary file not found" so... i figured just to use the method i already found to work.

----------

## Leo Laursen

I don't know if ts3server needs to run as root, but you could try with full path, e.g.

```
/usr/sbin/ts3server
```

If you have sudo, try:

```
sudo ts3server
```

----------

## toralf

Try first with full path and without sudo - usually a common user just hasn't /sbin and /usr/sbin/ in its PATH - you can set it in your .bashrc.

----------

## rabcor

Ah, thanks ^^

----------

## ppurka

/usr/sbin and /usr/local/sbin are never on user PATH.

----------

